# Doubt about studying and living



## gabrielgirodo (Aug 23, 2010)

Good morning Mrs, at leats here in Brazil. =)

Here's my case: I really love Australia since I was 15 years old, and I always wanted to live there. But, instead of I make an internship I decided to make my college. Now, I'm 20 years old, and I'm about to complete my college in december next year and I'm searching for a way for me to live there.

Here in Brazil, we have a company where I can buy the work VISA, it's a five-year VISA. But It costs from USD 5.000 to USD 7.000, as you can see It's kind of expensive. But with this visa, I can work, study and after 3 or 4 years I can ask for my citizenship.

As it's so expensive, I'd like to know if there's a way for me to get a studant VISA and after some time I request my citizenship.

Is that possible?

Thank you very much gentlemen,
regards Gabriel.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

gabrielgirodo said:


> Good morning Mrs, at leats here in Brazil. =)
> 
> Here's my case: I really love Australia since I was 15 years old, and I always wanted to live there. But, instead of I make an internship I decided to make my college. Now, I'm 20 years old, and I'm about to complete my college in december next year and I'm searching for a way for me to live there.
> 
> ...


It is not that you really buy a visa Gabriel but you have to apply and there are visa fees.
The company you mention in Brazil sounds like they could be an immigration agency and the fees they mention are very high and sometimes immigration agents in overseas companies are not too reliable.
Have a look @ Professionals and other Skilled Migrants - Workers - Visas & Immigration and you will see the Skilled Ocupations link there.
First you would need to have studied at college to have qualifications for an occupation and then you'll need some experience to be eligible for a visa.
Follow the Visa Options link there to Outside Australia > 175 Visa and under eligibility there is a table with all eligibility information.
So have a read of all that and then you can ask more questions.
The Visa Fee itself is only A$2575 and if you have eligibility, it is something you can do yourself.
There are student visas but there is a substantial expense involved and you can have a look via the menu on left of the linked page.


----------

